# Having a problem with uploading pics



## Rel (Feb 8, 2005)

Maybe it's just me but I'm having a problem with the uploading of pictures.  I click on the "Manage Attachments" button and get the window for that and it lets me hunt down the file but when I press the "Upload" button that window goes white and says "Done" at the bottom.  Then nothing else happens and the pic never gets attached.

Is this problem unique to me?


----------



## Henry (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey Rel,

Check your thread again - I uploaded an earlier picture you sent me. As a test, try saving that one to disk, and uploading it again in another post. If it works, then we know you can upload, and it may be something about the pic's filesize or extension. If it doesn't, then it may be some kind of permission problem.


----------



## Rel (Feb 8, 2005)

Henry, thanks for posting that pic for me.  I've got to run do a job but I'll experiment when I get home this afternoon.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Rel (Feb 8, 2005)

Hmm, well the pic was a bit large at 111kb so I downsized it a bit.  Now it weighs in at about 71kb.  Lets see if this works.

Nope.

Now at 44kb

Still no.

Now downloading the pic from Henry's post and attaching it...and that worked...

Ok so there must be some kind of extension problem.  But both show up on my computer as JPEGs.  Any ideas anybody?


----------



## Endur (Feb 15, 2005)

I have the same problem.



			
				Rel said:
			
		

> Is this problem unique to me?


----------



## Darkness (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey Rel and Endur, if you e-mail me a .jpg that doesn't work for you, maybe I can figure out what the problem is. Can't hurt to try, right?


----------



## Darkness (Feb 15, 2005)

Ok, got the pic. 

Now let's see...

First try: Attaching pic as is (98 kb). Result - failed, blank page.

Second try: Turning it into a .zip archive (96.5 kb) before attaching. Result - successful.

Third try: Attaching three other .jpg files (10.6, 80.6 and 166 kb). Result - all successful.

Fourth try: Saving it as a .jpg of a different quality (164 kb) in photoshop before attaching. Result - failed, blank page.

Fifth try: Pasting it into a blank file with photoshop (88 kb), which is then attached. Result - successful.

I also tried attaching it with minimal changes (uploading a copy rather than the original file, changing the title) but, as expected, these didn't help.


Ok, so if you turn it into a .zip archive, it works. Thus, I recommend doing that if you run into attaching problems of this sort.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm starting to think there's a server side setting that's restricting outgoing page sizes.  Larger image files have been - problematic, and so have story hours.  It's consitenly happening right around the 100 k mark.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 15, 2005)

That would make sense, Michael. I'll note that I can't open up the thumbnail image posted above. It's also happening with search results. . . too many results, and it dumps to white screen.


----------



## Rel (Feb 15, 2005)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> That would make sense, Michael. I'll note that I can't open up the thumbnail image posted above. It's also happening with search results. . . too many results, and it dumps to white screen.




I noticed earlier that I couldn't open the thumbnail after I posted that but I hadn't had the time to go back and experiment.  Hopefully there are just some shoestrings that aren't tied somewhere in the server.


----------



## Endur (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks.  I attached a zip instead of a jpg.


----------



## Rel (Feb 16, 2005)

Well I just updated my Samantha the Red Story Hour and as usual I included pics.  Basically I fiddled with the program that Henry recommended to me (irfanview) and saved pics in .tif, .gif, .bmp and .jpg formats.  All but the JPEG were enormous (4.5 MG at least).  So I tried the JPEGs and got the "white screen of doom" again.

I wound up saving each pic to a .rar file which is more of a pain in the butt but at least folks can look at the pics if they want to (so long as they can open a .rar file).  I'm still not understanding what I'm not doing right.


----------



## fett527 (Feb 25, 2005)

I tried uploading a .jpg today with the same result.  It was originally too large with the server saying a limit of 244K.  It is sitting at 164K right now.

EDIT: I tinkered with the file and it is at 102K and it seemed to take it this time.  I'll let you know if something else happens.


----------



## Rel (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm still having the same problem but reducing the file size has not helped for me.  I tried to upload a couple images to the Story Hour yesterday and neither was much above 40k.  Still got the White Screen of Doom.


----------



## fett527 (Feb 25, 2005)

Rel,
  If it will work, you'll have a map in the Rogue's Gallery, Small Beginnings thread soon.


----------



## fett527 (Feb 25, 2005)

Upload worked fine, but not until the file was approximately 100KB in size.


----------

